# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Urgent trouvé rat

## virgi

﻿
﻿
Bonjour,
Je suis agent SNCF à Paris , et il y a 5 jours  lors dun vidage de train jai trouvé un rat gris et blanc,assez petit de taille, dans une boite de transport je lai ramené chez moi car chez nous la procédure veux que nous appelions la fourrière ce que je ne voulais pas.
Le problème étant que jai chez moi deux chats. jai isolé le rat dans une pièce javais une cage à hamster,petite,alors je lui ai laissé la porte ouverte et il sest échappé de la cage et sest réfugié sous un lit ,au début il se laisser manipulé  et maintenant il est terrorisé par la présence des chats et mes chats se bagarrent continuellement et restent devant la porte de la chambre.
Je pense que cest un rat domestique car comme je vous lai dit il sest laissé  manipuler il a le poil brillant. Il mange le mélange que je lui ai acheté .Mais en létat actuel des choses je lai pris pour lui éviter la fourrière mais je ne peux pas le garder chez moi et je nai personne autour de moi qui veuille adopter un rat.
Lassociation au refuge des NAC ne peut le prendre car la personne que j ai eu au téléphone affiche complet . Et aucune des associations que jai contacté par téléphone  ne ma répondu ni rappelée.
Merci par avance de votre aide pour ce rat qui reste caché et prostré sous le lit,je pensais trouver un adoptant pour lui,mais je refuse de passer par le bon coin car il risque de nourrir un rongeur,j ai réagi face a lurgence de la situation, pensant lui sauver la vie. Et là il nest pas serein,et mes chats et moi-même non plus.
Cest vraiment un gentil Loulou,il vient(si je soulève le matelas ) et si je prends  le temps de lappeler et se laisse prendre mais au moindre bruit il disparaît de nouveau sous les affaires sous le lit. Je peux pas lui infliger ça.
Merci de votre aide.
Ps: il s agit soit d une femelle soit d un mâle castré je ne sais pas les différencier.

----------


## Kyt's

*Bonsoir virgi,
Je déplace votre publication dans les SOS pour plus de visibilité.*  ::

----------


## virgi

Merci.
J ai déjà eu 3 refus dassociations NAC qui sont malheureusement complètes.
Jen ai 2 qui doivent me recontacter car elles sont complètes aussi,et ne pourront pas le prendre immédiatement,voire peut-être jamais.  Mais j attends de voir ce qu elles me disent. Je voudrais vous le montrer,je précise qu il y avait un mot scotché sur la boîte «mes parents ne veulent pas du rat. «Il était dans un RER terminus en Gare de Lyon a destination du garage.😞
Peut être ne puis je pas insérer de photo car j écris depuis un mobile?
Si quelquun peut aider ce petit rat?
Merci à tous.

----------


## Aniky

Bonjour, quelle association avez vous contacté ?  Il ya  t il possibilité de le covoiturer ou non ?

----------


## virgi

Les refus car ils sont complets : au bonheur des rongeurs,le refuge des nacs,
La j attends toujours une réponse de larkencielle(complète aussi mais ils vont voir ce qu ils peuvent faire),et du bazar des nacs. Je nai malheureusement pas mon permis mais je peux prendre les transports en commun.
Je ne manque pas de vous tenir au courant de l évolution.
Avec les photos que j ai envoyées les associations m ont dit que cest un rat husky (femelle ),jeune. Et visiblement qui nattend pas de petit car bien fine.

----------


## virgi

Bonjour,
Je voulais vous annoncer que lun de mes collègues sest porté adoptant ( pour la semaine prochaine),si tout va bien ,le petit aura une famille qui lattend :Smile:

----------


## Aniky

> Bonjour,
> Je voulais vous annoncer que l’un de mes collègues s’est porté adoptant ( pour la semaine prochaine),si tout va bien ,le petit aura une famille qui l’attend


super, merci pour lui !!!

----------

